# Human Fertilisation and Embryology Bill - it passed!



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I've just posted this on the Ask a Lawyer page, but thought you ladies would be specially interested.

Commons voted the Bill through 355 to 129. It just now needs final rubber stamping in the Lords and is expected to come into force October 2009.

More info at http://www.lesteraldridge.com/newsroom/details.asp?id=155

Natalie


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

This is just FANTASTIC NEWS


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Woo hoo! That's great news!

That's it then. We're definitely not thinking about trying for another child until after October 2009! 

Thanks for keeping us posted Nat.

G. x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hoooray!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

that is absolutely brilliant news!!!

thanks Nat..

x


----------

